# Feeder Wagon



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Been seeing a couple posts throughout the internet about feeder wagons for silage. Is this possible? Also, was wondering if it is if someone has a used one I could buy. Really cant afford a new one


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we have one define (feeder wagon)
e


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

They look like this:


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

More like this actually


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

justbad7 said:


> They look like this:


I have two of these but I feed hay in them. Mine work really well they are both made by Apache.


----------

